# PC Tragetasche



## CL90 (10. Mai 2013)

Ich "muss" nächste woche wieder meinen PC zu einer Lan-Party schleppen.

Ich weiß das es sowas wie Tragetaschen für PCs/Monitore gibt, aber die zu finden ist heutzutage wohl nicht mehr so einfach.
Lan-Partys werden ja auch seltener. Oder irre ich mich da? 

PC Gehäuse maße: 
Länge: 510 mm
Breite: 206 mm
Höhe: 477 mm

Monitormaße:
Höhe:  41 cm
        Breite:  56.9 cm
        Bildschirmgröße: 24 Zoll


Das hier ist die Einzige Tragetasche für PCs die ich gefunden habe. und da steht nicht bei welche Maße sie hat.
42° PC Carry Bag, Easy Wrap, Side Net Pocket: Amazon.de: Elektronik

für 24" Monitore hab ich schon was gefunden (es sei denn jemand hat eine andere idee )
Roccat Tusko Across-the-board Widescreen Bag von 50,8: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## Superwip (10. Mai 2013)

Für den PC wäre auch ein Koffer mit passenden Maßen gut geeignet.


----------



## Sneeedlewoods (15. Mai 2013)

Große blaue Ikea Tüte dann passt das :p


----------



## pringles (15. Mai 2013)

hmm, ich hatte vor ungefähr 1 jahr auch mal gesucht, da hatte ich noch 2 "komplette" taschen gefunden, auf die schnelle finde ich nur PC Computer Bags and Carrying Cases - FrozenCPU.com *
ich guck heut nachmittag nochmal 

edit: 1 ist zumindest in europa nicht mehr verfügbar...


----------

